# Powerbike + Schwinn = squat!!!



## bricycle (Aug 10, 2015)

I'll save you a big headache.... don't attempt to put a Powerbike on a Post war Schwinn.
Two things, without modifications (who wants to screw up a good frame) a forward dropout frame is a NO GO! First the rear fender braces ears (tabs) will NOT fit to the Powerbike housing unless you would cut off the tangs off. Second, the welded on kick stand hinge is in the way also.
Really pissed me off, cause I bought a 1947 Straight bar to put this on. Oh well, live and learn (the hard way).  I put it on my late 20's Rex. Fits like a dream.


----------

